# Blackmagic Multidock with USB-C Adaptor?



## jonathanwright (Jan 9, 2021)

I've been using a Thunderbolt Blackmagic Multidock for a few years with my old iMac. It's nearing it's end of life, and I'm planning on getting the new 16 inch MacBook Pro when it comes out.

Will getting the Apple Thunderbolt 2 to USB-C adaptor work work okay with the Multidock?


----------



## varnfake (Jan 9, 2021)

Yes, I’m using it with the adapter, working great.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 9, 2021)

varnfake said:


> Yes, I’m using it with the adapter, working great.


Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## richardchance (May 21, 2021)

varnfake said:


> Yes, I’m using it with the adapter, working great.


I just purchased the Blackmagic Multidock 10G USB-C and an apple USB-C to TB2 adapter, and I can't get my Macbook Pro 2015 to read the drives - in other words it's not working for me! Mind me asking which adapter you bought? Should I have gone USB-C to a thunderbolt 2 rather than thunderbolt 2 to a USB-C?


----------



## colony nofi (May 21, 2021)

So this is from memory - I’m not in the studios to check.

We have both models of the blackmagic ssd dock.

Both work fine on trash can mac pros and my old 15” MacBook Pro.









Blackmagic Design MultiDock 2 - Super fast Thunderbolt 2 disk dock


Blackmagic Design MultiDock 2 - Super fast Thunderbolt 2 disk dock With Blackmagic Design you get a great product at a great price. Only from Videoguys Australia your ultimate Video and Audio Source.




www.videoguys.com.au





This is the old model. It used thunderbolt 2. It can be connected to both trash can and 2015mbp using a thunderbolt 2 connection. No dongles required. To connect it to a newer Mac with tb3, you need a tb3 to tb2 dongle from Apple. Then just run a tb2 cable.

The new multi docks with USB c connection are *not* thunderbolt. They transmit data over USB. Therefore, you do not use a thunderbolt dongle at all.

to use it on an 2015mbp or 2013 trash can, just use a USB A to USB C cable. 3.0 is fine for trash can. I think 2015 uses 3.1 from memory - but a 3.0 connection will work, just potentially a tiny bit slower depending on your use.
To use the new multi dock on a new Mac Pro or modern Mac, just use a USB cable with both ends having USB C connectors. Depending on the model of your Mac, it’s worth getting USB cables capable of USB 3.1(10gbps - which is the max transfer rate for the new dock. Yes, in some rare instances, it is slower than the older dock - but you can use two separate USB 3.1 connections to get around that. It’s kinda clever really)

So long story short - the new dock is NOT thunderbolt and doesn’t require a dongle to change between flavours of TB

New multidock








Blackmagic Design MultiDock 10G


Blackmagic Design MultiDock 10G With Blackmagic Design you get a great product at a great price. Only from Videoguys Australia your ultimate Video and Audio Source.




www.videoguys.com.au


----------

